# 2010 Roubaix Elite



## dhill37 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are some pics of my new Roubaix Elite. I upgraded from an Orbea that I had built so I switched most componets over to my new Roubaix.
Mavic Ksyrium Wheels
Bontrager XXX Lite Tires(won from Lances bike shop in a twitter contest!!)
FSA Cranks
Carbon Cages
Ultegra Brakes
Keo Pedals

I left the 105 shifters and derailleurs because they're 10 speed and the old bike was a 9.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

ummm... no pics and I want to see it!


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

me too


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Was there a price increase for 2010?


----------



## dhill37 (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought I had the pics there, I guess I don't know how to post them. Please advise.

There was not a price increase for 2010.


----------



## dhill37 (Jun 17, 2009)

I put some pics in my user gallery, but I don't know how to put them in the post.
Thanks!


----------



## JimT (Jul 18, 2007)

Sweet


----------



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

*See if this works . . . .*

Trying to upload your photos . . . .


----------



## andyk (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats nice that  Similar colour Scheme to my 2009 Expert.

How do you rate the Krysiums?


----------



## DasCharisma (May 22, 2009)

Where can I go to see the 2010 color schemes?


----------



## rbsmith (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks good. I picked up my 2010 Elite yesterday. It is Gloss Carbon with red accents. I try to get some pictures of it up tomorrow. Mine is all stock 105 and probably will be for a while.


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

Lovely, can I ask what size and your height?


----------



## Lornibear (Jul 26, 2008)

I have looked everywhere for this white elite but can only find the black version. Is the white version only available in the US?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

That's effin' nice bro.


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

Saw a comp in both the saxo bank color and also a nude carbon - both sick! That bike has got me thinking about selling my 07 tarmac...


----------



## michelinman (Apr 5, 2008)

That is a nice looking bike...

rbsmith, what color options did you have available for the 2010 tarmac elite, and how were you so lucky to get one already? My LBS quoted the end of august or beginning of september.
I heard that they are upgrading the carbon, but did not recieve confirmation that the 2010 will have the tapered headset. Is yours tapered?


----------



## rbsmith (Jun 14, 2009)

White and Gloss Carbon with red accents. I called Specialized about an issue with my Allez. Asked when they would be shipping the 2010 Roubaix Elite. He said they were already shipping a few out. He told me the color options. I called my LBS and four days later I had my bike.


----------



## ctman770 (Aug 9, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new 2010 tarmac colors? I saw a 2010 roubaix comp with the team saxo bank colors @ my LBS, but all it had was full 105, which isn't worth it for a 2.5k bike.

I'm very curious if the team saxo bank colors will be permeating all of the other specialized lines...it's really a sweet look, but unfortunately only made it to the SL2 and Tarmac Expert bikes in 2009. 

Hopefully with the success of Schleck we'll see them on more bikes this year.


----------

